# New Member



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi

My name is Jo & I am 35 (almost 36).  My hubbie & I have ttc for 2 years now, with 2 miscarriages (twins at 8 weeks, and a single at 7 weeks).  We conceived naturally straight away both times, but have had no luck since and are due to start on IUI from this week.  I found the beginners guide very useful, and from the chat rooms it is comforting to see that we are not alone on our journey.

If it's OK, I'd like to join in on the chats in the chat room for some moral support & guidance, and hope to make some friends along the way.

Jo


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Jo and a big welcome to FF! If you pop onto the IUI thread (I think it's part 125!) and say hello there, there are loads of lovely friendly people to help you on your IUI journey.

Best of luck with everything,

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Jo,

welcome to FF !!! There is no hope for you now you have found this site,it takes all your time up   only joking.I love this site it has helped me so much along my journey of ttc and I hope it does the same for you. Feel free to pop on to the IUI girls part 125 ... like Jilly said.

Good luck with your future treatment    

Kelly x


----------

